# 6-14-14 sat.fishing



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

Thinking of either going to the north jetty or the bay looking for someone that wants go man or woman; couple ,father son, mom daughter can take two split gas and bait text me at 832-226-6938 women that want to learn 2 fish welcome


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

Sorry but I can't go something came up


----------

